
Albicchiere – The First Smart Wine Dispenser - Albicchiere
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/albicchiere/albicchiere-smart-wine-preservation-and-dispenser/
======
Albicchiere
Calling all wine lovers! Enjoy the perfect glass of wine at the perfect
temperature with Albicchiere. Albi preserves wine for up to 8x longer than
other devices, allowing you to continue sipping on it up to 6 months after
opening. Albi is also super smart, and can work with your home assistant
device to pour you a fresh glass. Sit down, relax, and enjoy a super smooth
sip with Albi!

~~~
Hackbraten
That's exactly what I need whenever I want to wind down and enjoy a glass of
wine. An appliance that tells me I can't have wine right now unless I solve
all network connectivity issues so it can check for important firmware
updates.

~~~
afiori
This is a fair criticism of the IoT movement, but it is an unfair criticism of
a specific product if there are no evidences of it.

